# my first ticket



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

i wonder if this is the highest first ticket anyone has gotten in there gto
i got cloked at 101 in a 70 mph zone.
side note. the cops car started on fire while giving me my ticket too was so funny. all in all it will cost me $385.50 and 4 points


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> i wonder if this is the highest first ticket anyone has gotten in there gto
> i got cloked at 101 in a 70 mph zone.
> side note. the cops car started on fire while giving me my ticket too was so funny. all in all it will cost me $385.50 and 4 points


Be grateful......In NY a speeding ticket thats 20 mph or more over the limit is subject to license suspension, unless ya get it reduced.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> i wonder if this is the highest first ticket anyone has gotten in there gto
> i got cloked at 101 in a 70 mph zone.
> side note. the cops car started on fire while giving me my ticket too was so funny. all in all it will cost me $385.50 and 4 points



thats jail time here. 30 mph over. I was caught doing well over the posted speed limit and the cop turned out to be one cool dude. 

Lets just say I was going all out and I was in 5th gear. He was stopped in the median. I could have ran, but I have three kids and figured I should be responsible and pull over. I got out walked to the back and waited. Took him a while to finally catch up. 

He called in a Cavalier!!!!! A CAVALIER!!!!! going over 140!!!!!!! 

I actually laughed at that and called him a punk playfully. Its a real funny and long story. I have it posted somewhere here back a couple of months ago.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

n00bs. 

I've had four speeding tickets since I've owned the Holden...it's part of the game when you drive as much as I do...though it may be a function of a screaming yellow car with rallye stripes as well. :lol: 

Only had to pay on one, however...the others were beat by using Trial by Declaration and one by the officer not showing in court. :seeya:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> n00bs.
> 
> I've had four speeding tickets since I've owned the Holden...it's part of the game when you drive as much as I do...though it may be a function of a screaming yellow car with rallye stripes as well. :lol:
> 
> Only had to pay on one, however...the others were beat by using Trial by Declaration and one by the officer not showing in court. :seeya:


Groucho, You are one of the few that hold that up on the mantle. HAHAHA!!!!

Hell yeah ticket lawyers around here work amazing results with unwarranted infractions.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Groucho said:


> n00bs.
> 
> I've had four speeding tickets since I've owned the Holden...it's part of the game when you drive as much as I do...though it may be a function of a screaming yellow car with rallye stripes as well. :lol:
> 
> Only had to pay on one, however...the others were beat by using Trial by Declaration and one by the officer not showing in court. :seeya:


If you plead Trial by Declaration, do you have to post bail? Is that a set amount or recommended by the judge?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Only had to pay on one, however...the others were beat by using Trial by Declaration and one by the officer not showing in court. :seeya:


Geez, I got one ticket in my old car over a year ago -- and am still fighting it. Unfortunately, the cop is from a really small town where there is absolutely NOTHING else for him to do. Next trial is in a month. Sigh. Went to http://www.helpigotaticket.com -- and George has been pretty awesome to deal with.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Geez, I got one ticket in my old car over a year ago -- and am still fighting it. Unfortunately, the cop is from a really small town where there is absolutely NOTHING else for him to do. Next trial is in a month. Sigh. Went to http://www.helpigotaticket.com -- and George has been pretty awesome to deal with.


Yup. That site is my savior. :cheers 

In fact, I think I turned you on to it...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Get an attorney.........will cost you about $500 but he'll get it reduced to a non-moving violation, no points, etc. Well worth it IMO..........


JET


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Slackers..... all of you!
Since I got my license (November 1997) I stopped counting my tickets at 153... and that was 2 years ago. BTW, I'm only 25.......


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Slackers..... all of you!
> Since I got my license (November 1997) I stopped counting my tickets at 153... and that was 2 years ago. BTW, I'm only 25.......


:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Slackers..... all of you!
> Since I got my license (November 1997) I stopped counting my tickets at 153... and that was 2 years ago. BTW, I'm only 25.......



deficating in public does not count Steve.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> deficating in public does not count Steve.


:rofl: Damn it... you made me spit out water all over my keyboard! lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> :rofl: Damn it... you made me spit out water all over my keyboard! lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> deficating in public does not count Steve.


Oh..... wooops..... lol!:lol: :willy:


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

Valentine One, look it up!:cool 
No tickets since '88!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

WS6Vert said:


> Valentine One, look it up!:cool
> No tickets since '88!


Takes the fun out of it......:willy:


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I got nailed here in NY for doing 75 in a 55 on the LIE in the HOV lane in my friends red hot Infiniti RX45.Plan on getting a lawyer and hopefully getting the ticket knocked down to a non mover.My first moving violation in 25 years.


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

WS6Vert said:


> Valentine One, look it up!:cool
> No tickets since '88!



What do you do for lasers? Lots of cops use them in Columbus...


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I sawe something on the news last night about some police dept starting to use machines that monitor speed,take pictures of speeders licence plate and mail you a ticket.........just like the red light ones
I think a good lawyer could get one dismissed but it looks like this may be the wave of the future......:confused


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I got nailed like that. Looked up after checking my speed and the light was yellow. Turned red at about 1 carlength from the light. If I'd hit the brakes I would of skid through the light. I just accelerated through it. The photo shows me doing 39mph in a 35 zone. The light was red for 1.38 seconds. If I'd been doing the speed limit, probably would of made it. I was going about 1 - 2 mph under. I sent a request for a court date. I'm gonna fight it and see if the circumstances will prevail.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> Valentine One, look it up!:cool
> No tickets since '88!


I have a V1, which has saved my as$ repeatedly...but the tickets I did get were clocked via pacing at night...ain't no countermeasure against that.


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

Groucho said:


> I have a V1, which has saved my as$ repeatedly...but the tickets I did get were clocked via pacing at night...ain't no countermeasure against that.


Yes there is...allow me to explain  










...push harder on the gas!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Had my goat two weeks and blew by a cop at 68 in a 40.

Turned right to see if I could snake through a golf course by my old high school and lose him since I was so far ahead but he caught up (I slowed down to speed limit once I saw him)

Very cool cop (first EVER since I've lived in FL). Gave me the quickest and most efficient ticket I've ever had. I couldn't have been stopped five minutes.

Walks back to my car with the ticket and says "You know I was surprised you blew by me so fast, I didn't notice until you rocked my cruiser as you went by" and we laughed.

Having just left a bowling alley to meet someone for a beer, I glady accepted my speeding ticket and drove directly home.

240 bucks and I took the online course to dodge the points. Stupid is as stupid does, sir


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Got one for 72 in a 55 on the day I traded my '04 in on the '06.

Was driving the '04 at the time, first ticket I got in it.

Wouldn't have even been on that road if I hadn't insisted on going to the automatic (brushless) car wash to clean the car up a bit before trading it in. Most expensive car wash I've ever paid for.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeebus.. I'm 32 and I haven't had a ticket in over 6 years...


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> I sawe something on the news last night about some police dept starting to use machines that monitor speed,take pictures of speeders licence plate and mail you a ticket.........just like the red light ones
> I think a good lawyer could get one dismissed but it looks like this may be the wave of the future......:confused


Throw it away. Unless it is HAND Delivered to you by a police officer or came certified, the court has to prove you recieved the ticket. 

BTW, you can handle jury summons the same way.

This info came to me via a cop by the way...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've had 4, but I went nearly 20 years before getting my first, then, every 2 or 3 years, I seme to get one.

I've probably talked my way out of at least 6 though- - or maybe the guy was in a good mood.

Bad news is it's been about 4 years since I got one, and now I've got 400 horses screamin' at me to GO!  

I'm due.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I have over 15 tickets and can only go to class one more time, so i don't get points on my license, before I'm cut off according to FL DMV:willy: 
The lowest ticket I ever got, which was my first, was for $80.00 all my other tickets average around $200.00. The highest I ever got was around $325.00


----------



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

I am 20 and I have had 10 and none of them are on my record thanks to my attourney.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> I have over 15 tickets and can only go to class one more time, so i don't get points on my license, before I'm cut off according to FL DMV:willy:
> The lowest ticket I ever got, which was my first, was for $80.00 all my other tickets average around $200.00. The highest I ever got was around $325.00



  

Did I do a DL check on you?

HAHAHA


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

I've lucked out with FOUR consecutive warnings, but no actual tickets thus far, knock on wood. ( I thought the state kept track of warnings ) But each time I was in my military uniform...


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I turn 19 in a month. I've recieved four tickets in the GTO, and a fifth in my mom's car (she was in the passenger seat and I was doing 90). I've been pulled over five other times and recieved warnings (and one time a fix it ticket). 

For my first, non-GTO ticket, I did traffic school. One of these other four I've already gotten dismissed via Trial by Written Declaration, I'm waiting on the verdict on another one, waiting on TBWD forms on the other two.


----------



## 2LS1's (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been driving for 18 years...and no tickets to date! Got pulled over in my brothers car in Michigan in 1991 for tinted windows. Cop told me to have my brother remove ASAP! Let me go no ticket!

Next time was in 1995 and I was heading to work one night in Indy, IN and was pulled for 43 in a 25...cop asked for the usual..came back said where you headed to and I told him to work and I was late. He asked where, I told him and he said he was going by that store in a few to pickup something! He went back to his car for a few minutes then came back to give me my out of state license, reg and insurance card and said I will see you later  In about 30 minutes or so he was in the sporting goods deparment looking at some stuff and I :seeya: and he waved back :seeya: . Could have gotten several tickets out of that one...He must have been having a good night!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Got my second one in 10 years today. Only 6 months from my last one. Bought the goat 8 months ago. I'm detecting a pattern....

42 in a 25. Cop was standing outside the car tagging people. Had a big grin on his face when he walked in the middle of the road and pointed me over.

160 dollars later......


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

*Point at this, buddy.*



MeanGoat said:


> Got my second one in 10 years today. Only 6 months from my last one. Bought the goat 8 months ago. I'm detecting a pattern....
> 
> 42 in a 25. Cop was standing outside the car tagging people. Had a big grin on his face when he walked in the middle of the road and pointed me over.
> 
> 160 dollars later......


Only cop I ever "ran" from was a "point-over". Was probably doing 80 in a 55. Flipped him the bird out the window as I tore past him, didn't even slow down.

Only did it because his I saw cruiser was on the other side of a divided interstate, and knew he wouldn't be able to get right back to it (and therefore back to the radio) because of traffic and a 4-foot-high concrete barrier in the median. Had no idea what the **** he was doing on my side of the road anyway.

Took the long way home, all back roads (I lived in a different state from where the "pointing" occurred). Immediately removed any stickerz, rimz, and other "identifying marks" from the car. Never got any kind of summons in the mail or anything so he didn't get the plate.

This was back in my younger, rice-punk days. I wouldn't do it again. Well, maybe. Except the bird part, no need to make it personal.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

BigNick said:


> Only cop I ever "ran" from was a "point-over". Was probably doing 80 in a 55. Flipped him the bird out the window as I tore past him, didn't even slow down.... ....This was back in my younger, rice-punk days. I wouldn't do it again. Well, maybe. Except the bird part, no need to make it personal.


Funny stuff.

As I sat at Hooter's drowning my stress, the idea DEFINITELY crossed my mind.

Wouldn't have worked in my case. He had a hand radio and it was a very slow street (two lanes in a residential area).

And the wifey was with me. She was already bitching at me enough and I DID pull over. I can imagine her freak out episode if I _had_ ran from the guy.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BigNick said:


> Only cop I ever "ran" from was a "point-over". Was probably doing 80 in a 55. Flipped him the bird out the window as I tore past him, didn't even slow down.
> 
> Only did it because his I saw cruiser was on the other side of a divided interstate, and knew he wouldn't be able to get right back to it (and therefore back to the radio) because of traffic and a 4-foot-high concrete barrier in the median. Had no idea what the **** he was doing on my side of the road anyway.
> 
> ...



I ran once back in my youth. I had a twin turbo supra with 100 shot of nitrous. My car was purple(that did not stick out at all ) and it was in Daytona. The cop was pacing me and a Firebird. He flipped the lights and the firebird took off. So I did the same. I walked away and then turned off on onramp. He was WAY back so I figured he would not see me. I started to calm down when all of a sudden he turned onto the road. he guessed apparently. I again pulled away like he was sitting still(not like the movies ) and lost him around some curver. I then pulled into a neighborhood and hid in a cul'de'sac. 

Worse part about it was that I was lost. I had no idea where I was or how I could sneak back to the highway. That was one long damn night.


----------



## gtoidiotswitch (Feb 13, 2006)

*Friday 13th*

My wife bought me my GTO. She's not so sure if she wants to drive it.
The Friday the 13th before we were to get married she managed 2 tickets and a warning (because she cried to the trooper, who was a female) in a 1997 F150. Imagine what she could do in a 400 hp goat.
Bye, Bye insurance.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Well lets just say I have passed a cop (on accident) doing 185mph on my '05 GSXR-1000, that was in a 45 mph zone. (Two lane road, 4 miles long, 1 am),

Needless to say I never saw him again after I passed him.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I got pulled over today doing 95 in a 45 w/ a pretty fair amount of traffic. I told the cop I just got the car (which was true, still has dealer drive-off tag) and didn't realize how fast I was going. He let me off with a written warning. I was very suprised. He said "this is your lucky break" and i'll have to agree. I was very polite and i'm guessing that helped alot.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I've been lucky so far...no one has caught me...yet!!!!


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.tipmra.com/kgb/new_page_5.htm

Thats all you need to know. In two years i have had three speeding tickets. All three times i took them to court and used the stuff they talk about on this webpage. I have had the same judge all three times. The third time I walked into court i walked up to the desk set down my papers, and was getting stuff set up. The judge told me to stop, and he immediatly dismissed my ticket. The police officer started to try and protest. The judge just told the cop that he should just stop right now, before i made him look stupid. The first two times it was bad. I almost felt bad because i made the police officer look dumb. arty:


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I was clocked at 130MPH (I spotted him and slowed down btw) and it cost me $350+ I've yet to pay it. I could've gotten away, he was outside his vehicled stunend by the reading on his laser but something compelled me to slow down and stop. Besides he could've taken me to jail, but seeing that i was in the military and I didn't lead him on a chase let me off with just the ticket that night.


----------

